# Need For Speed The Movie



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've just find out about it, that Disney is tying up with EA, and they will be releasing Need For Speed The Movie in the year 2014.
No news on the cast or crew.
Please Google it and stay updated on this.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2012)

pls post the source


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 25, 2012)

Even I read this on Need For Speed's facebook page. I don't understand what they are upto. Can't they just make a kickass game.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2012)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Please Google it and stay updated on this.



no.......


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2012)

if the cast is from fast five, then the movie will be a hit, i can guarentee it


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Source Need For Speed movie to race into theatres in 2014 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2012)

NFS, splinter cell. all successful series are being turned into movies. Lets see how if goes against FFs.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^Also Prince of Persia. When it comes to cars, nothing comes close to Fast and Furious series.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Y u make movie when past and purious iz ter?? :d


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 25, 2012)

first make a decent NFS  & then think of making movies


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 25, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> first make a decent NFS  & then think of making movies



+1


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> first make a decent NFS  & then think of making movies



just another cash-in.


----------



## Mario (Jun 26, 2012)

The only movie-based-on-video-game that seemed decent to me was Hitman (loved Timothy Olyphant as 47, crappy movie, crappy plot, but at least they adhered to the style of the game!) The rest - whoa, do they suck or what - Max Payne (Wahlberg as Payne?? Ya right!) , POP (100% potential, 0% execution), LC (Sh1t game, sh11111111111te movie), Doom (WTF was this one?) Ok, forgot about RE - that one is somewhat ok-ish! Also, there was some fan-made movie on MGS - that one was really nice - still waiting for the next part to release (dunno if it will ever). As far as a movie on NFS is concerned, ah well, it better have Diesel in it to sell!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hitman was decent?! well, good to know you liked it, but the first thing they failed at was getting that tone of hitman's looks and character, let alone the entire movie.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2012)

there was FarCry also  
Far Cry (2008) - IMDb


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> no.......



Whats the reason? Don't you like NFS?



abhidev said:


> pls post the source



It has just been announced and I don't have the official link yet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 26, 2012)

goddammit...they couldn't make a halo movie but moving forward with a nfs movie...


----------



## Mario (Jun 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Hitman was decent?! well, good to know you liked it, but the first thing they failed at was getting that tone of hitman's looks and character, let alone the entire movie.



Eh well!  Compared to the sh11111te job that was "Max Payne the Movie", Hitman probably fared better! But I agree to the fact that it was crappy nonetheless! But Olyphant did better than Wahlberg! [And if you see Doom, you will instantly fall in "love" with Hitman!  ]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2012)

Hitman was decent enough...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2012)

Mario said:


> The only movie-based-on-video-game that seemed decent to me was Hitman (loved Timothy Olyphant as 47, crappy movie, crappy plot, but at least they adhered to the style of the game!) The rest - whoa, do they suck or what - Max Payne (Wahlberg as Payne?? Ya right!) , POP (100% potential, 0% execution), LC (Sh1t game, sh11111111111te movie), Doom (WTF was this one?) Ok, forgot about RE - that one is somewhat ok-ish! Also, there was some fan-made movie on MGS - that one was really nice - still waiting for the next part to release (dunno if it will ever). As far as a movie on NFS is concerned, ah well, it better have Diesel in it to sell!




There is this 

[YOUTUBE]7-wAzlqzXH0[/YOUTUBE]
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-wAzlqzXH0
Sorry if link doesnot work.. im a noob in TDF

This is what movies from games should look like


----------



## Mario (Jun 27, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> This is what movies from games should look like



Saw the video and was reminded of Clancy's novel Rainbow Six - now making a movie out of that would be something!


----------



## Nithu (Jun 27, 2012)

I wanna see Half-Life movie, if they make one.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

*‘Need For Speed’ movie officially releasing in 2014*

DreamWorks Studios has acquired the feature film rights to EA’s popular video game franchise, Need for Speed, it was announced jointly today by DreamWorks CEO and Co-Chair Stacey Snider and EA President of Studios Frank Gibeau.

Brothers George Gatins and John Gatins developed the original story with George writing the feature’s screenplay. The screenplay is based on the Need for Speed series, but is not based on an individual game. EA will produce along with John Gatins and Mark Sourian. Scott Waugh (Act of Valor) is attached to direct, and the project will be fast-tracked at DreamWorks with a target production start date for early next year, for a 2014 release.

The film adaptation will be a fast-paced, high-octane film rooted in the tradition of the great car culture films of the 70s while being extremely faithful to the spirit of the video game franchise. In Need for Speed, the cars are hot, the racing is intense and the story keeps players at the edge of their seat.

“I’m excited about getting back into the creative trenches with John and George Gatins and my partners at EA to bring to life an exhilarating script based on an epic video game that seems to have been made for the movies,” said Steven Spielberg, DreamWorks Chairman. “This is a big piece of business for DreamWorks and we are grateful to Frank Gibeau, Pat O’Brien, Kevin Maher and John and George for choosing us to deliver their goods.”

“George, John and EA brought a very compelling story to us which we believe is going to make a fun, cool movie franchise,” said Stacey Snider, CEO and Co-Chair of DreamWorks. “With such a large following around the globe, we’re excited to make a film that does justice to the popular underlying video game series.”

“We are thrilled to be in business with our friends Steven Spielberg, Stacey Snider and the entire DreamWorks team,” said Frank Gibeau, President of EA Labels. “They are the perfect partner to take Need for Speed to the big screen by creating the exciting action film that we have always envisioned.”

“It’s fantastic to be working with a team that shares not only our love of cars, but also our passion for creating blockbuster action experiences. This collaboration will be greatly enhanced with the team at DreamWorks – which is a great home for the Need for Speed franchise,” said Patrick Soderlund, Executive Vice President, EA Games Label. Added Pat O’Brien, Vice President of EA Entertainment: “Working with John and George to develop the script has truly been an outstanding experience.”

Need for Speed is the premier racing game in the video game industry and one of EA’s best-selling video game franchises. Since the release of the first title, the series has sold more than 140 million units worldwide, generating an estimated $4 billion in retail revenue, making it one of the biggest franchises in video gaming.

Need for Speed serves as a reunion with both George Gatins and John Gatins with DreamWorks. George was an executive producer on the studio’s 2010 film She’s Out of My League. John’s previous projects with DreamWorks include the 2005 film Dreamer: Inspired by a True Story which he wrote and directed. He also wrote the script for last year’s Real Steel and has been working on the script for its sequel. He recently wrote the script for Flight which will be released by Paramount later this year.

Both EA and John and George Gatins are represented by UTA, who negotiated the deal.

More information about Need for Speed can be found at: NeedForSpeed.com.

Need for Speed comes to theaters in 2014. The film is directed by Scott Waugh


----------



## KDroid (Jun 30, 2012)

Max Payne was a disaster (movie). The $hittiest Hollywood movie I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 1, 2012)

Nithu said:


> I wanna see Half-Life movie, if they make one.



+1, dude. I am agree with you. The villain would be G-MAN.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> +1, dude. I am agree with you. The villain would be G-MAN.



NO..just NO!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2012)

Nithu said:


> I wanna see Half-Life movie, if they make one.



Perhaps....if Hugh Laurie from House is Gordon Freeman
*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20091017213459/uncyclopedia/images/a/a0/GordonHouse.jpg

On Topic: Games -> Movie = Bullshit. This is the universal truth.


----------



## neo_natasha (Jul 2, 2012)

/Offoptic/ If at all there is one game I would like to see as a movie would be Warcraft III. THE BEST cut scenes I have ever seen in my life. But for it to be a cool on the movie has to be made by blizzard themselves, not some money minded hollywood production house.

(Half life would be the second choice, but there is a fan made movie already which looks pretty cool)


----------



## Funny (Jul 5, 2012)

2014? Thats a long time to go. But it would be good I guess and the game trailers itself are epiC


----------

